# [SOLVED] telnetd/xinetd connection problem with server_args parameter



## Reginald0 (Jul 24, 2003)

Hello folks!

I'm having a hard time trying to make telnetd work with xinetd using the server_args parameter in RHEL5. The annoying thing is that this exactly same scenario works flawlessly in RHEL4.
The purpose is substitute the default telnet login screen with my application screen, so I use the following server_args parameter in "/etc/xinetd.d/telnet" configuration file:

server_args = -L /bin/myscript

When I try to telnet to the server, I receive an error message "telnetd: /bin/myscript: Permission denied".
I have tried to chmod 777 the /bin directory as well as myscript file, but the error persists. If I change the /bin/myscript to /bin/login the default login screen opens normally. I also have tried to downgrade the telnetd and xinetd packages to the same versions that works on RHEL4, and the error continues.
Now I'm stuck with this problem, trying to understand what's wrong with something that used to work for so many years in previous versions of RHEL. Below follows the complete "/etc/xinetd.d/telnet" file:

service telnet
{
disable = no
flags = REUSE
socket_type = stream
wait = no
user = root
bind = 10.0.0.1
server = /usr/sbin/in.telnetd
server_args = -L /bin/myscript
log_on_failure += USERID
}

Thanks in advance.

Reginald0


----------



## Reginald0 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: telnetd/xinetd connection problem with server_args parameter*

Problem solved!

The firewall was disabled, but SELinux was enforcing, causing the "Permission denied" error. I simply disabled it (/etc/selinux/config), reboot and all it's working now, the way it should.

Reginald0


----------

